# Old version of Photoshop. Can Install on W8??



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!

I have one of the first versions of Photoshop. Is there some special way to install it on Windows 8 like there was on XP? I've tried to install it but am unable to.

Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly which version?


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's the Business Edition 1


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Your best bet would be to install VirtualPC or some other virtualization software and install a VM with XP in so you can use that software.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I confess to being a computer dummy. Could you explain the virtual pc concept and how that is installed? What is vm?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a read here How to Get Windows XP Mode on Windows 8


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think it will work. About 6 (maybe a few more) months ago I tried to install photoshop 6.0 and the validation servers needed to allow it to work had been taken offline by Adobe (it installed but it came up with unable to authourise or something similar when the program starterd). 
Business edition one sounds way older than my V6.0 

However to cut a long story short, I went online to Adobe to have a moan, but what they did instead was give away adobe CSII (and some other adobe packages) free because it was apparently cheaper to do this than keep authentication servers running for old software no one was buying. There was a page, some links, and some instructions. I downloaded it, installed it and presto, a later version of photoshop than my v6. If I remeber rightly it was a bit more involved than a normal to install as it doesn't use the online verification but it was totally legit from adobe (weird I know... shocking even) and still works fine. Of course it is exaclty CS6, but I'm just a two-bob photoshopper and need only the basics. 

Anyway can't say it is still the case, but you may want to look into it.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Jim! I'll probably have to update to something like Elements but that old program has done exactly what I want and need for so long, and I can't afford to invest in a new photoshop nor do I require all those bells and whistles it provides. Sigh! :sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

would this work Adobe Photoshop CS2 Free Download - TechSpot


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Joe - Thanks! I'll check it out. Wonder it will work with W8? Also just noticed the mode explanation link. Will take a look. Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is xp era so not sure


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks again Joe! Geesh! Having to upgrade my desktop to W8 sure is a hassle, especially for a computer dummy like me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a free book on win 8


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Joe! I need all the help I can get with W8! I'll go download it now. :4-book:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

